# The Police do know how to use restraint...just not for blacks. SMH



## Melaninme (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Melaninme (Apr 15, 2021)

More nonsense!


----------



## PatDM'T (Apr 16, 2021)

Melaninme said:


>


I was just coming
to post this.

Also why is it that
the official video
posted by ABC News
obscures the guy's face?

Do black people 
get the same
courtesy?


----------

